# 

## pierwek

Czy koszt transportu który jest na fakturze z elementami instalacji FV można uwzględnić przy rozliczaniu ulgi czy należy go odjąć od faktury? 
Przy zakupie paneli są to spore kwoty jeżeli ktoś kupuje to samodzielnie.
Akurat nadszedł czas kiedy można to pierwszy raz skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej.
W rozporządzeniu tego nie widzę ale może źle szukam.

----------


## ksysju

Nawet bym się nie zastanawiał tylko  pisał  całość.

No a teraz przeczytałem jw.

W przepisach tego nie ma. Interpretacji jeszcze nie ma.
Jak do budowy domu, można zaliczyć koszty transportu materiałów, tak tu analogicznie.

----------


## oloksyk

Podpowiedzcie mądre głowy :tongue: 
Powiedzmy że instalacja kosztowała mnie w 2019 roku 20k zł, zwrot z "Mój Prąd" dostałem w 2020 roku. 
Jako że w 2019 nie miałem tyle dochodu aby odliczyć całość to jak to teraz rozliczyć? Wpisać mogę np 11k  zł w tym roku a 9k zł w przyszłym? Czy jak się to rozlicza?

----------


## Adamo88

> Podpowiedzcie mądre głowy
> Powiedzmy że instalacja kosztowała mnie w 2019 roku 20k zł, zwrot z "Mój Prąd" dostałem w 2020 roku. 
> Jako że w 2019 nie miałem tyle dochodu aby odliczyć całość to jak to teraz rozliczyć? Wpisać mogę np 11k  zł w tym roku a 9k zł w przyszłym? Czy jak się to rozlicza?


To nie takie oczywiste jak się wszystkim wydaje... Jak się mylę niech ktoś mnie poprawi, aby rozliczyć ulgę TM należy odjąć od dochodu całą kwotę brutto z faktury 2019r oraz składki na ubezpieczenie społeczne i z tego dopiero policzyć wartość podatku dochodowego. Następnie z wyliczonego podatku odliczyć składki na ubezpieczenie zdrowotne. Może okazać sie, że odliczy się cała ulga i część składek na ubezpieczenie zdrowotne i ulgą wcale nie będzie to 17% z faktury tylko jakaś połowa tego... jeżeli dostałeś dotacje w 2020r to musisz ująć w uldze cała kwotę a w rozliczeniu za rok dodać do dochodu 5tys z dotacji...

----------


## oloksyk

Objaśnienia prawne:
Przykład 24.
Podatnik w roku 2019 przeprowadził przedsięwzięcie termomodernizacyjne i poniósł na nie wydatki w wysokości 50 000 zł. W zeznaniu rocznym za 2019 r. jego podstawa obliczenia podatku wynosiła 20 000 zł, za 2020 r. – 25 000 zł, w latach 2021 – 2023 nie osiągnął żadnego dochodu podlegającego opodatkowaniu podatkiem dochodowym, a za rok 2024 r. wykazał podstawę obliczenia podatku w wysokości 30 000 zł.

Podatnik może poniesione wydatki odliczyć od dochodu w zeznaniu za 2019 r. w wysokości 20 000 zł, za 2020 r. – w wysokości 25 000 zł i za 2024 r. w wysokości 5 000 zł.

Pytanie: może część? Dowolną kwotą? Wiem że trzeba się zmieścić w 6 latach od pierwszego rozliczenia.

----------


## jajmar

> Pytanie: może część? Dowolną kwotą? Wiem że trzeba się zmieścić w 6 latach od pierwszego rozliczenia.


Dlaczego w 6 latach? Ulga TM miała być 3 letnia coś się zmieniło? Skąd 6 lat?

----------


## oloksyk

Kiedy należy dokonać odliczenia?

Odliczenia dokonuje się w zeznaniu składanym za rok podatkowy, w którym poniesiono wydatki (art. 26h ust. 6 ustawy PIT). Kwota odliczenia nieznajdująca pokrycia w rocznym dochodzie podatnika podlega odliczeniu w kolejnych latach, nie dłużej jednak niż przez 6 lat, licząc od końca roku podatkowego, w którym poniesiono pierwszy wydatek (art. 26h ust. 7 ustawy PIT).

Link z objaśnieniami -> https://www.podatki.gov.pl/media/526...nizacyjnej.pdf

----------


## oloksyk

To teraz na chłopski rozum :tongue: 
Wpisałem już w programie e-pity wszystkie ulgi (na dzieci, internet, darowizny). Została mi do wpisania ulga termomodernizacyjna. Do kwoty 11k zł zwrot rośnie potem już nie - nie ma już z czego zwracać. Czyli mogę w w rozliczeniu za 2019 wpisać 11k w uldze term. a te 9k w rozliczeniu za 2020 plus dodatkowy przychód 5k dotacji z Mój Prąd. Dobrze rozumuję?

----------


## Adamo88

> To teraz na chłopski rozum
> Wpisałem już w programie e-pity wszystkie ulgi (na dzieci, internet, darowizny). Została mi do wpisania ulga termomodernizacyjna. Do kwoty 11k zł zwrot rośnie potem już nie - nie ma już z czego zwracać. Czyli mogę w w rozliczeniu za 2019 wpisać 11k w uldze term. a te 9k w rozliczeniu za 2020 plus dodatkowy przychód 5k dotacji z Mój Prąd. Dobrze rozumuję?


W którymś objaśnieniu prawnym pisze że trzeba podać cała kwotę z faktur za 2019r. Jeżeli dochód nie będzie wystarczająco wysoki to część ulgi przejdzie na kolejny rok, podejrzewam że będzie to napisane w picie w którejś pozycji. Ja rozliczając ulgę w picie spodziewałem się większego zwrotu, ale wyszło jak zawsze dostałem mniej...

----------


## anatema

Chyba się wkopałem z ulgą tj. umowa z Energą jest na mnie, faktura za FV była na mnie, załapałem się na "Mój Prąd", otrzymałem dotacje ale... właścicielem formalnym domu jest żona, która nabyła prawo w trakcie małżeństwa (darowizna od teściów) i stąd nie wchodzi ona do majątku wspólnego wobec czego nie mam formalnie tytułu prawnego do nieruchomości a tylko wtedy wg przepisów mogę skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej.

Rozliczamy się od lat z żoną ale nie wiem czy ryzykować kopanie się z US. Czy ktoś się orientuje, czy można teraz jeszcze otrzymać fakturę korektę za FV - korekta dotyczyłaby zmiany nabywcy tj. zamiast mnie nabywcą bylibyśmy ja i żona. Dzięki temu żona, jako właściciel nieruchomości mogłaby skorzystać z ulgi...

----------


## kulibob

Mam faktury na kolektory i inny osprzęt zakupiony  na alegro. Faktury zawierają również cenę transportu. Czy odpisując to w picie faktura powinna być pomniejszona o koszt dostawy czy odpisane razem z dostawą??

----------


## axel83

Ja już otrzymałem zwrot za PV - jak narazi nie wezwali mnie na okazanie faktur

----------


## kulibob

> I tu jest pewien problem bo rozporządzenie podzielone jest na 2 części jako przedmioty i urządzenia oraz usługi ich montażu. Jeżeli kupisz przedmioty to bez transportu czytając literalnie, Aby doliczyć koszt transportu musiało by być napisane "nabycie przedmiotu lub urządzenia " Jeżeli natomiast usługa montażu pv to obejmuje wszystkie składniki tej usługi łącznie z dostarczeniem na miejsce.
> 
> Jakie są koszty tego transportu jakieś znaczne?


A kurat nie chodzi o PV ale zasady te same jesli odpisuje kolektory które sam założyłem

----------


## kulibob

> Mówimy o podatku a nie programie twój prąd. Zwrot możesz dostać najwcześniej z końcem marca o ile rozliczysz się 15 lutego. Ja tak zrobiłem.
> 
> Chyba że dostałeś zwrot w 5 dni ?????? Szok.


W zeszłym roku też maiłem zwrot bardzo szybko teraz kobita niema jeszcze kompletu pitów.

----------


## anatema

> Nie wkopałeś się rachunki są twoje dom też i możesz miec zerowe dochody wtedy odliczenie będzie z dochodu żony, mało tego w twoim przypadku jeżeli macie jeszcze jeden dom wspólny to macie 2 ulgi i obie można odliczyć z dochodu tylko jednego z was lub obydwojga jak chcecie. Musicie się tylko razem rozliczyć czyli liniówka odpada.


Chyba jednak wkopałem....
Rozliczamy się razem to fakt ale:
1) dom jest na żonę a nie na mnie - nie mam tytułu prawnego do domu (zamieszkaliśmy razem w domu jako małżeństwo, po kilku latach teściowie przepisali czytaj darowali żonie dom, stety/niestety nie włączyli mnie jako współwłaściciela).
2) fakura za FV (za którą dostałem też dotacje "mój prąd") jest na mnie, a nie na żonę.

Wg tego: https://www.podatki.gov.pl/media/526...nizacyjnej.pdf
"Ulga termomodernizacyjna dotyczy wyłącznie wydatków poniesionych przez podatnika będącego właścicielem lub współwłaścicielem budynku mieszkalnego jednorodzinnego"

W związku z tym jedyny sposób aby skorzystać z ulgi, na mój rozum, jest taki, żeby a) stać się współwłaścicielem nieruchomości - wymaga aktu notarialnego czyli opłaty która pewnie przewyższy ulgę - skóra nie warta wyprawki b) korekty faktury za FV - dopisanie żony jako nabywcy - wtedy może ona skorzystać z ulgi.
Co ma do rzeczy, że rozliczamy się wspólnie, skoro w załączniku PIT-O trzeba określić kogo dotyczą wydatki na termomodernizacje...

----------


## kulibob

Darowizna była dokonana po ślubie z automatu jesteś współwłaścicielem jeśli nie macie intercyzy. Dziwi mnie że  notariusz na takie coś poszedł.
Faktury brałem na żonę bo licznik jest na nią i papiery z nei też będą na nią więc i faktury powinny być.

----------


## kulibob

> Super zalecam lekture kodeksu cywilnego. Darowizny ZAWSZE stanowią majątek odrębny i nie wchodzą do majatku wspólnego małżonków.


Masz rację . 
Jabym dziury w ścianie nie wywiercił jeśli nie byłbym współwłaścicielem.

----------


## axel83

> Mówimy o podatku a nie programie twój prąd. Zwrot możesz dostać najwcześniej z końcem marca o ile rozliczysz się 15 lutego. Ja tak zrobiłem.
> 
> Chyba że dostałeś zwrot w 5 dni ?????? Szok.


Rozliczyłem się na początku lutego zwrot dostałem wczoraj.

----------


## axel83

> Rozliczenia były możliwe w tym roku od 15 lutego ale gratuluję.


Można było od początku stycznia , mylisz z rozliczeniem e-pit.

----------


## axel83

> Niestety nie w tym roku jest zmiana możesz od 1 stycznia ale termin zwrotu liczony jest od 15 lutego


To dostałem zwrot po 4 dniach

----------


## pierwek

> Mam faktury na kolektory i inny osprzęt zakupiony  na alegro. Faktury zawierają również cenę transportu. Czy odpisując to w picie faktura powinna być pomniejszona o koszt dostawy czy odpisane razem z dostawą??


Ja transport odjąłem. W rozporządzeniu w części usług nie ma transportu. Rozmawiałem z jedną księgową i one stwierdził, że jakby można było odpisywać transport to byłby wpisany do rozporządzenia.

----------


## cristoteles

A może ktoś podpowie co w przypadku kiedy nie mam jeszcze odbioru domu, a chce kupić panele. Oczywiście chciałbym skorzystać z ulgi,  tylko że panele pasuje mi kupić teraz, a odbiór domu będę miał najwcześniej za dwa miesiące. Jak to pogodzić, że aby nie stracić możliwości odliczenia ulgi.

----------


## cristoteles

> Nie ma takiej opcji, ulgi i dopłaty budynków mieszkalnych a nie budynków w budowie.


Czyli nawet częściowe zakupy nie wchodzą w grę przed odbiorem domu? Po prostu chciałem, aby nie tracić czasu, kupić teraz system mocowań na dach i zacząć dłubanie. Czyli wygląda to tak, że tych wydatków nie będę mógł odliczyć w przyszłym roku?

----------


## cristoteles

Mógłbyś to na cyferkach pokazać? :wiggle: 
A to nie jest tak że odliczasz składkę zdrowotną i to co Ci zostaje to jedziesz z termoulgą?

----------


## cristoteles

Wybacz, nie za bardzo siedzę w temacie więc...
Czyli z tego wychodzi że jak faktura pv zeruje dochód to lepiej takie wydatki ponosić na przełomie roku i je dzielić. Dobrze rozumuje?

----------


## cristoteles

To na zasadzie jak dać żeby jednak nie dać, a na końcu i tak zabrać.

----------


## KUBAS777

> ...
> Okres trwania ulgi to nie do końca 6 lat bo w tej chwili już 5. Wydatki można ponosić i odliczać w latach 2019-2021 natomiast jezeli dochód jes niższy od kwoty wydatków to można odliczyć nadwyżkę z tych lat do 2024 roku. Ale na wydatki pozostały tylko nie całe 2 lata.



Czyli ulga tak naprawde obowiązuje do 2021? Znaczy wszystkie wydatki na termomodernizację można ponosić do 2021 a w przypadku braku dochodu przenosić do 2024? Myślałem żę te 3 lata to są ale na realizację pojedyńczego przedsięwzięcia a nie sztywno określony termin końcowy ulgi. Jestes pewny z tym 2021?

----------


## Stafik73

> Nie ma takiej opcji, ulgi i dopłaty budynków mieszkalnych a nie budynków w budowie.


Jeżeli dobrze rozumiem, jeśli mam fakturę za rekuperację z 15 stycznia, a odbiór domu z 20 stycznia. Nie mogę skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej.

----------


## Jarekvw

> Własnie się dopatrzyłem jednej niefajnej sytuacji jakiej doświadczą najprawdopodobniej podatnicy korzystający z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej. Aby w pełni z niej skorzystać muszą mieć dochody w wysokości odpowiadającej co najmniej kwocie z faktury dotyczącej tych wydatków oraz kwoty stanowiącej wynik kwoty składki na ubezpieczenie zdrowotne x 0,17. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego że w przeciwnym wypadku kwota ulgi zje nam kwotę odliczenia od podatku składki zdrowotnej od podatku bezpowrotnie. 
> 
> innymi słowy odliczenie wyniesie np 17% kwoty wydatków termomodernizacyjnych - (minus)kwota składki na kasę chorych która nam się należy ale jej już nie odliczymy bo nie przechodzi na lata następne, a podatek wyniesie 0 i nie będzie jej od czego odliczyć.
> 
> To jest dawanie ulgi jedną ręka i zabieranie drugą czyli dobra zmiana.



Ja co prawda dopiero w przyszłym roku będę odliczał i to już pewnie na tegorocznych rozliczeniach (przed wyborami  :wink: )) "wyjdzie" co i jak odliczać , ale czy nie moznaby deklarować kwoty ulgi termomodernizacyjnej tak, żeby dopiero po ujęciu składki zdrowotnej wychodziło zero podatku?
Tak na liczbach, około; mam 10000 ulgi do odliczenia, a 5000 podatku w danym roku i 1000 zł składki zdrowotnej; wpisuje jako ulge termo 4000, pozostaje 1000 podatku który sie zeruje ze składka zdrowotną, a reszta (6000) przechodzi na następne lata?

----------


## cristoteles

Taka zagwozdka - budynek musi mieć status budynku mieszkalnego na dzień dokonania odliczenia czy dokonania zakupu?

----------


## cristoteles

Zakupu umożliwiającego zastosowanie ulgi termomodernizacyjnej.

----------


## jajmar

> Rozliczenia były możliwe w tym roku od 15 lutego ale gratuluję.


Ale papierowe PIT-y przyjmowali od początku roku przez net od 15 lutego.

----------


## ksysju

Witam

16 II w niedzielę "zrobiłem" e-pita, dziś 25 II otrzymałem zwrot za ulgę term.

----------


## ksysju

I Opole

----------


## daro.s

> I tu jest pewien problem bo rozporządzenie podzielone jest na 2 części jako przedmioty i urządzenia oraz usługi ich montażu. Jeżeli kupisz przedmioty to bez transportu czytając literalnie, Aby doliczyć koszt transportu musiało by być napisane "nabycie przedmiotu lub urządzenia " Jeżeli natomiast usługa montażu pv to obejmuje wszystkie składniki tej usługi łącznie z dostarczeniem na miejsce.


gaweł, dzięki za interpretację,  wysłałem korektę PIT-u.

----------


## Stafik73

Jeszcze jedno pytanie o ulgę.Zaliczkę na panele wpłaciłem w grudniu,resztę po montażu w styczniu. Faktura wiadomo ze stycznia. Czy całość rozliczam w przyszłym roku, czy tą zaliczkę mogę w tym roku.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Po 19 dniach od rozliczenia US dokonał przelewu  ale fajnie.


Dostałeś zwrot z pit szybciej niż co niektórzy z Mój prąd :smile: . Też tak chcę :smile:

----------


## daro.s

Coś w tym jest, ja też wczoraj dostałem zwrot pomimo złożonej korekty  :no:

----------


## jajmar

Złożyłem elektronicznie rozliczenie PIT-36L z odliczeniem PV na druku PIT/O rozliczenie złożona koło 15 lutego. W ubiegłym tygodniu tel z US, w zasadzie od 'dzień dobry" atak na mnie. Co Pan to złożył, PIT/O do PIT36L nie wolno itd itp.......... Wytłumaczyłem Pani jak to zrobiłem że w legalnym zakupionym programie, nic nie kombinowałem nie wypełniałem ręcznie na przypadkowych drukach i że wg mnie tak można. Panią trochę zatkało -obiecała że sprawdzi i oddzwoni. Minęło ponad tydzień kilka razy próbowałem się dodzwonić, dziś się  udało. Z pokrętnego tłumaczenia wynika że ja mam wszystko dobrze wypełnione ale US nie ma w swoim systemie takiego zestawu i im do PITA36L "nie wchodzi" PIT/O. Mam cierpliwie czeakać na aktualizacje czegoś tam w US. Taka ciekawostka. Ktoś rozliczył już pozytywnie sie pitem 36L ?

----------


## anatema

Sytuacja taka:
w 2019 zainwestowałem i założyłem panele fotowoltaiczne, wystąpiłem też o dofinansowanie w programie mój prąd, jednak pieniądze z tego programu otrzymałem dopiero w 2020 r.
W PIT za 2019 odliczyłem zatem pełną kwotę faktury za instalacje fv w ranach ulgi termomodernizacyjnej - bez uwzględnienia kwoty dofinansowania.
W PIT za 2020 jednak, z tego co kojarzę, powinienem ją wykazać.

Czy ktoś wie w którym miejscu muszę doliczyć przychód z tytułu otrzymania dofinansowania z programu "mój prąd"?

----------


## Ekwador

A czy dotacje z programu czyste powietrze też odejmujemy?

----------


## tbart

> Sytuacja taka:
> w 2019 zainwestowałem i założyłem panele fotowoltaiczne, wystąpiłem też o dofinansowanie w programie mój prąd, jednak pieniądze z tego programu otrzymałem dopiero w 2020 r.
> W PIT za 2019 odliczyłem zatem pełną kwotę faktury za instalacje fv w ranach ulgi termomodernizacyjnej - bez uwzględnienia kwoty dofinansowania.
> W PIT za 2020 jednak, z tego co kojarzę, powinienem ją wykazać.
> 
> Czy ktoś wie w którym miejscu muszę doliczyć przychód z tytułu otrzymania dofinansowania z programu "mój prąd"?


Witam, jestem w podobnej sytuacji z tą różnicą, że instalację zamontowałem w 2020 roku, wniosek o dotację z mój prąd też złożyłem w 2020 ale do dnia dzisiejszego wypłata nie nastąpiła. Teraz mam zamiar złożyć zeznanie podatkowe i zastanawiam się, czy od razu pomniejszyć wartość instalacji PV w zeznaniu o potencjalną kwotę dofinansowania, czy też nie uwzględniać dofinansowania a później złożyć korektę? Ewentualnie może dotację (gdy otrzymam ją w 2021) ująć w zeznaniu za 2021 jako przychód?

----------


## Tomkii

Popraw mnie jeśli się mylę. Ale dotacja nie podlega opodatkowaniu. Więc ja bym zmniejszył po prostu o nią kwotę do odliczenia w ramach ulgi.

----------


## anatema

> Uczciwość godna  podkreślenia, ale to trzeba zrobić korektę za rok w którym dokonano odliczenia poprzez wpisanie kwoty ulgi termo pomniejszonej o te 5000 tys czy inną kwotę i automatycznie będzie mniejsza kwota do zwrotu, trzeba wpłacić na mikro rachunek Podatkowy właśnie tę różnicę z dopiskiem korekta zeznania rocznego za 2019 rok.


Hmm,
tylko zastanawiam się czy jednak tej ulgi nie ująć jakoś w zeznaniu za 2020 r. bo formalnie dotacja została przyznana w 2020 r. a nie 2019.
Nic podpytam na infolinii podatkowej o ile ktoś kumaty mi tam odpowie...

----------


## anatema

Mały update
Po pierwsze na infolinię podatkową w tych dniach bardzo trudno się dodzwonić, zrezygnowałem, po drugie znalazłem takie coś:
"Mianowice, inwestor, który skorzystał z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej w zeznaniu rocznym, a następnie uzyskał dofinansowanie ma obowiązek doliczyć kwotę otrzymanego dofinansowania do zeznanie rocznego składanego za rok, w którym otrzymał dotację doliczając kwotę dotacji do podstawy opodatkowania."

Pozostaje pytanie w której pozycji PIT 37 wykazać tą kwotę: części D poz.: "inne źródła" czy  częsci F. Obliczenie podatku poz.: "doliczenia do podatku" ?

----------


## daro.s

> Uczciwość godna  podkreślenia, ale to trzeba zrobić korektę za rok w którym dokonano odliczenia poprzez wpisanie kwoty ulgi termo pomniejszonej o te 5000 tys czy inną kwotę i automatycznie będzie mniejsza kwota do zwrotu, trzeba wpłacić na mikro rachunek Podatkowy właśnie tę różnicę z dopiskiem korekta zeznania rocznego za 2019 rok.


To nie jest dobra porada, jeśli tak zrobisz to będziesz zobowiązany do zapłacenia odsetek karnych w wysokosci 8% za okres od momentu zwrotu nadpłaty do dania wystawienia korekty od kwoty 5000 zł x17% lub x32% , a od wystawienia korekty zeznania masz 14 dni na zapłacenie zaległego podatku oraz odsetek. Jeśli tego nie zrobisz w tym terminie bedą kolejne odsetki oraz egzekucja.
Prawidłowo powinieneś doliczyć do zeznania za 2020r kwotę 5000, jako inne źródła poz 59.

----------


## anatema

Żeby tak prosto nie było to: faktura za instalację fv była wystawiona na mnie i żonę. Ja, jako strona umowy z Energa, wnioskowałem i dostałem dofinansowanie z "mój prąd" w 2000 r. Żona jako właściciel nieruchomości odliczyła ulgę termomodernizacyjną za 2019. Od lat rozliczamy się wspólnie (PIT-37). To kto teraz ma wykazać przychód 5 tys. w pozycji "inne źródła"? Jeśli żona wykaże kwotę dofinansowania to formalnie nie będzie poprawnie bo to ja ją dostałem, z kolej gdy ja wykaże to niby OK ale to nie jak wpisywałem kwotę ulgi w 2019 ....

----------


## tbart

> Witam, jestem w podobnej sytuacji z tą różnicą, że instalację zamontowałem w 2020 roku, wniosek o dotację z mój prąd też złożyłem w 2020 ale do dnia dzisiejszego wypłata nie nastąpiła. Teraz mam zamiar złożyć zeznanie podatkowe i zastanawiam się, czy od razu pomniejszyć wartość instalacji PV w zeznaniu o potencjalną kwotę dofinansowania, czy też nie uwzględniać dofinansowania a później złożyć korektę? Ewentualnie może dotację (gdy otrzymam ją w 2021) ująć w zeznaniu za 2021 jako przychód?


Udało mi się dziś skontaktować z Krajową Informacją Skarbową. Opisałem swój problem i dowiedziałem się, że w deklaracji za 2020 rok rozliczam pełną kwotę, jaką zapłaciłem za instalację PV. Gdy wpłynie dotacja z programu Mój prąd w 2021 roku, wówczas w deklaracji PIT za rok 2021 powinienem ująć tą dotację jako przychód z innych źródeł.

----------


## mitch

> a kto powiadomi US o twoich 5 tys przychodów z innych źródeł?


Nie wiem, czy zdajesz sobie sprawę z ogromu danych, jakie są w posiadaniu tzw. skarbówki. To, że aktualnie (chyba) jeszcze nie ma narzędzi do łatwego przeglądania tych danych, nie znaczy, że jutro ich nie będzie. A jak sam pisałeś - mają na to 5 lat. Instytucje typu NBP/KNF/US/ZUS mimo wielkich problemów i wzajemnej niechęci zaczynają się coraz częściej wymieniać danymi. To nie kasa pod stołem, której nikt nie widzi, a przelew na konto, który może zobaczyć US a nawet NBP. To tak na marginesie dyskusji  :wink: 




> US rozlicza Cię na podstawie udokumentowanych dochodów i informacji pit z tego tytułu, Możesz modyfikować tylko koszty uzysku i odliczenia i ulgi ale nie dochody brutto z sufitu.


Nie masz racji. Wpłata dotacji, w żadnym wypadku nie jest dochodem brutto z sufitu. Ktoś już tu napisał, gdzie należy ująć taką kwotę. Jeśli masz jakiekolwiek wątpliwości, jeden telefon do KIS to wyjaśni ekspresowo.




> A tak by wyszło w tym przypadku, moim zdaniem trzeba dokonać korekty. Gdyby tak nie było do dlaczego ustawodawca przewidział az 5 lat na dokonanie korekty? W ewidencji księgowej nie tworzy się stworków i potworków tylko odzwierciedla rzeczywistość poprzez korekty stosowne do zmiany stan faktycznego w tym przypadku uzyskaniu dotacji i w tym momencie do utraty prawa do odliczenia kwoty wydatku w ramach ulgi termomodernizacyjnej.


Masz prawo zarówno do korekty zeznania za 2020 r. jak i do doliczenia otrzymanej kwoty w zeznaniu za 2021 r. Obydwie metody są obecnie akceptowane przez MF. Nie ma tu żadnych potworków, a optymalizacja podatkowa. Jeśli chcę poobracać kasą jak najdłużej, to wybieram opcję nr 2. Im później oddam pieniądze państwu, tym lepiej dla mnie  :smile:  Zwłaszcza, że może się zdarzyć, że ich nie oddam w ogóle  :smile:

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Tu nie ma albo albo przepis i interpretacje mowia wyraźnie, że jeżeli dotacja wpłynie w roku kolejnym to wykazuje sie ja jako przychod dodatkowy w tym roku bo przychod nastepuje w momencie wplyniecia na konto a nie przyznania. 

Ja mam inna zagwozdke i podam to na konkretnych liczbach bo dla mnie ta dotacja i przepisy z nia zwiazane pokazuja absurdy polskiego systemu.

Wedlug interpretscji ktora znalazlem po tym jak zderzylem sie z sytuacja opisana na pierwszej stronie to na kolejne lata mozna przekladac tylko kwote ktora nie ma uzasadnienia w dochodach.

Policzylem sobie ze po dotacjach czyste powietrze i moj prad ktorej jeszcze nie dostalem mialbym kwote do odliczenia 45250zl (wydatki własne, 50250 bez dotacji MP) epit sam wyliczyl mi ze na termomedernizacje biorac pod uwage moje dochody moge maksymalnie odliczyc 41200.34 po wpisaniu tej wartosci mam kwote nadplaty 3164 co jest dla mnie smieszne bo osoby z wiekszymi dochodami moga odliczyc pelna kwote ponad 7000 tys zl i tez miec podatek zaplacony 0. Nigdzie nie znalazlem interpretacj co jest kwota nie uzasadniona dochodami ktora mozna rozluczyc w kolejnych 6 latach. Kwota 45250-41200,34 (50250-41200,34 bez MP) czy tez jezeli nie mam uzasadnienia w dochodach moge dokonac dowolnego podzialu np 19000 teraz (maksymalna w simie optymalna wartosc ktora daje owe 3164 nadplaty) i 19000 za rok itp. Nie otrzymalem jeszcze dotacji moj prad jesli otrzymam w tym roku  to mam wykazac 45250-41200.34+5000 jako wydatki a jednoczesnie wykazac to 5000 jako przychod? To samo 5000 gdyby wplynelo w ubieglym roku nie musialbyn wykazywac, przeciez to jest jakas paranoja.

----------


## mitch

> Tu nie ma albo albo przepis i interpretacje mowia wyraźnie, że jeżeli dotacja wpłynie w roku kolejnym to wykazuje sie ja jako przychod dodatkowy w tym roku bo przychod nastepuje w momencie wplyniecia na konto a nie przyznania.


Ależ oczywiście, że jest albo-albo. Jest coś takiego w gospodarce jak praktyka rynkowa, która z teorią uwielbia się rozjeżdżać. Tutaj właśnie mamy tego przykład, gdy ustawa mówi - tak jak napisałeś - o metodzie kasowej, tj należy zaliczyć przychód w roku otrzymania, jednak US i MF (co można zweryfikować wykonując jeden telefon) stoją na stanowisku, że można także skorygować deklarację z poprzedniego roku, a nawet dopuszczają "samowolne" pomniejszenie kwoty ulgi termomodernizacyjnej o kwotę jeszcze nie otrzymanej dotacji (ponieważ podatnik ma prawo do zapłacenia większego podatku na własne żądanie, nie ma prawa tylko do uszczuplenia skarbu państwa).




> Policzylem sobie ze po dotacjach czyste powietrze i moj prad ktorej jeszcze nie dostalem mialbym kwote do odliczenia 45250zl (wydatki własne, 50250 bez dotacji MP) epit sam wyliczyl mi ze na termomedernizacje biorac pod uwage moje dochody moge maksymalnie odliczyc 41200.34 po wpisaniu tej wartosci mam kwote nadplaty 3164 co jest dla mnie smieszne bo osoby z wiekszymi dochodami moga odliczyc pelna kwote ponad 7000 tys zl i tez miec podatek zaplacony 0. Nigdzie nie znalazlem interpretacj co jest kwota nie uzasadniona dochodami ktora mozna rozluczyc w kolejnych 6 latach. Kwota 45250-41200,34 (50250-41200,34 bez MP) czy tez jezeli nie mam uzasadnienia w dochodach moge dokonac dowolnego podzialu np 19000 teraz (maksymalna w simie optymalna wartosc ktora daje owe 3164 nadplaty) i 19000 za rok itp. Nie otrzymalem jeszcze dotacji moj prad jesli otrzymam w tym roku  to mam wykazac 45250-41200.34+5000 jako wydatki a jednoczesnie wykazac to 5000 jako przychod? To samo 5000 gdyby wplynelo w ubieglym roku nie musialbyn wykazywac, przeciez to jest jakas paranoja.


Nie rozumiem w czym masz problem. Skoro czytałeś ustawę, to powinieneś wiedzieć, że nie możesz sobie dowolnie rozdzielać poniesionych wydatków między różne lata podatkowe. Wydatki musisz w całości zaliczyć do roku podatkowego, w którym je poniosłeś. To, że nie uzyskasz całości zwrotu w tym konkretnym roku podatkowym, ponieważ w wyniku zbyt małych dochodów/za wysokich kosztów uzyskania przychodów (np. 50% kosztów) nie masz takiej możliwości, powoduje, że zgodnie z ustawą masz prawo przez kolejne 6 lat "odzyskać" ten zwrot.

Zasada jest taka - nie możesz odzyskać od państwa więcej, niż zapłaciłeś podatków.

Co do sposobu rozliczenia - tak jak pisałem wyżej, każda metoda jest dobra. Jeśli masz pewność, że otrzymasz MP, to możesz już w rozliczeniu za 2020 r. pomniejszyć kwotę ulgi. W razie gdybyś jednak z jakiś powodów nie załapał na MP, to zawsze możesz dokonać korekty zeznania w ciągu 5 lat i odzyskać kasę. Możesz też w 2020 r. pomniejszyć PIT o całość poniesionych w 2020 r. wydatków, a następnie po otrzymaniu MP w 2021, dodać te 5000 do PIT za 2021 r. Nie widzę tu żadnej paranoi, po prostu elastyczność w podejściu. Mam wrażenie, że szukasz problemów tam gdzie ich nie ma.

A wylewanie żali na forum, że za mało zarabiasz (albo, że masz za duże koszty), to chyba jakieś nieporozumienie. Jakbyś zarabiał tyle, że wpadałbyś w 2 próg podatkowy, to logiczne, że odzyskiwałbyś 32% a nie 17%. Powtórzę - zasada jest taka, że nie możesz odzyskać więcej kasy, niż płacisz podatków. Jeśli płacisz małe podatki, to mało odzyskujesz. Jeśli płacisz większe podatki, to odzyskujesz więcej. Wg mnie to jest sprawiedliwe podejście.

----------


## -voymar-

Nie znam sie na PIT bo robi to żona lecz co wiem to termomodernizacji nie wlicza sie do dochodu

----------


## -voymar-

> Ależ oczywiście, że jest albo-albo. Jest coś takiego w gospodarce jak praktyka rynkowa, która z teorią uwielbia się rozjeżdżać. Tutaj właśnie mamy tego przykład, gdy ustawa mówi - tak jak napisałeś - o metodzie kasowej, tj należy zaliczyć przychód w roku otrzymania, jednak US i MF (co można zweryfikować wykonując jeden telefon) stoją na stanowisku, że można także skorygować deklarację z poprzedniego roku, a nawet dopuszczają "samowolne" pomniejszenie kwoty ulgi termomodernizacyjnej o kwotę jeszcze nie otrzymanej dotacji (ponieważ podatnik ma prawo do zapłacenia większego podatku na własne żądanie, nie ma prawa tylko do uszczuplenia skarbu państwa).
> 
> 
> Nie rozumiem w czym masz problem. Skoro czytałeś ustawę, to powinieneś wiedzieć, że nie możesz sobie dowolnie rozdzielać poniesionych wydatków między różne lata podatkowe. Wydatki musisz w całości zaliczyć do roku podatkowego, w którym je poniosłeś. To, że nie uzyskasz całości zwrotu w tym konkretnym roku podatkowym, ponieważ w wyniku zbyt małych dochodów/za wysokich kosztów uzyskania przychodów (np. 50% kosztów) nie masz takiej możliwości, powoduje, że zgodnie z ustawą masz prawo przez kolejne 6 lat "odzyskać" ten zwrot.
> 
> Zasada jest taka - nie możesz odzyskać od państwa więcej, niż zapłaciłeś podatków.
> 
> Co do sposobu rozliczenia - tak jak pisałem wyżej, każda metoda jest dobra. Jeśli masz pewność, że otrzymasz MP, to możesz już w rozliczeniu za 2020 r. pomniejszyć kwotę ulgi. W razie gdybyś jednak z jakiś powodów nie załapał na MP, to zawsze możesz dokonać korekty zeznania w ciągu 5 lat i odzyskać kasę. Możesz też w 2020 r. pomniejszyć PIT o całość poniesionych w 2020 r. wydatków, a następnie po otrzymaniu MP w 2021, dodać te 5000 do PIT za 2021 r. Nie widzę tu żadnej paranoi, po prostu elastyczność w podejściu. Mam wrażenie, że szukasz problemów tam gdzie ich nie ma.
> 
> A wylewanie żali na forum, że za mało zarabiasz (albo, że masz za duże koszty), to chyba jakieś nieporozumienie. Jakbyś zarabiał tyle, że wpadałbyś w 2 próg podatkowy, to logiczne, że odzyskiwałbyś 32% a nie 17%. Powtórzę - zasada jest taka, że nie możesz odzyskać więcej kasy, niż płacisz podatków. Jeśli płacisz małe podatki, to mało odzyskujesz. Jeśli płacisz większe podatki, to odzyskujesz więcej. Wg mnie to jest sprawiedliwe podejście.


Przeczytalem tylko parę ostatnich twoich wersów
Ale nawet ten co ma małe dochody to max fiskus ma 6 lat aby mu tą kase oddać. Czyli tak jak napisałeś Jak ktos zarabia duuuużo to oddadzą mu w pierwszym roku wszystko. Jak zarabia mniej to w przedziałe od 1--do 6 lat  A jak by był zatrudniony na 1/2 etatu i te zarobki by były b. małe to max do 6 lat jak by nie wyrobil na tyle podatków to tylko za te 6lat
Mysle że Paniał

----------


## mitch

> Przeczytalem tylko parę ostatnich twoich wersów
> Ale nawet ten co ma małe dochody to max fiskus ma 6 lat aby mu tą kase oddać. Czyli tak jak napisałeś Jak ktos zarabia duuuużo to oddadzą mu w pierwszym roku wszystko. Jak zarabia mniej to w przedziałe od 1--do 6 lat  A jak by był zatrudniony na 1/2 etatu i te zarobki by były b. małe to max do 6 lat jak by nie wyrobil na tyle podatków to tylko za te 6lat
> Mysle że Paniał


Tak, myślę że masz rację, źle zinterpretowałem jego post. Ja miałem na myśli, że jeśli zarabiasz tyle, że wpadasz w 2 próg podatkowy, to korzystając z odliczenia (czy to ulgi termomodernizacyjnej czy np. IKZE), otrzymujesz więcej niż ten, co mieści się w pierwszym progu. Niezależnie ile lat będzie "odzyskiwał", odzyska tylko 17%, podczas gdy ten pierwszy dostanie 32% zainwestowanych pieniędzy. Podczas gdy jemu chodziło o to, że US nie chce mu oddać więcej niż zapłacił podatków. Mea culpa.

----------


## Ryba007

Planuję w marcu-kwietniu złożyć zawiadomienie o zakończeniu budowy. Po odczekaniu 14 dni na ew. uwagi z nadzoru planuję przystąpić do montażu instalacji PV. Jeśli faktura będzie wystawiona po tych 2 tygodniach to mogę skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej? Nie będę miał jeszcze nadanego nr domu ani nie będę tam zameldowany.
Oczywiście rozliczenie w PIT będzie w przyszłym roku.

----------


## daro.s

Meldunek nie jest Ci potrzebny, abyś mógł odliczyć ulgę. Tu jest istotne prawo własności lub współwłasności.

----------


## mitch

> Planuję w marcu-kwietniu złożyć zawiadomienie o zakończeniu budowy. Po odczekaniu 14 dni na ew. uwagi z nadzoru planuję przystąpić do montażu instalacji PV. Jeśli faktura będzie wystawiona po tych 2 tygodniach to mogę skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej? Nie będę miał jeszcze nadanego nr domu ani nie będę tam zameldowany.
> Oczywiście rozliczenie w PIT będzie w przyszłym roku.


Tak, jeśli odczekasz 14 dni po zawiadomieniu (czyli w ciągu 14 nie dostaniesz żadnej odpowiedzi), będzie ok. Warunek jest taki, że dom musi być oddany do użytkowania oraz musisz być jego właścicielem. Następnego dnia można dokonywać ulepszeń. Jeśli FV będzie wystawiona następnego dnia, dopilnowałbym tylko, żeby w umowie/FV nie było żadnej daty montażu sprzed daty uprawomocnienia się zawiadomienia o zakończeniu budowy, żeby nie dawać ewentualnego pretekstu skarbówce.

----------


## Ryba007

A jakie dane mają być na fakturze?
Jeśli będzie adres zamieszkania który jest inny niż adres montażu paneli to powinien być jakiś dopisek odnośnie miejsca montażu (ulica, nr działki...)

----------


## mitch

> Te same co na rozliczeniu PIT, domów możesz mieć kilka ale adresem zamieszkania i właściwości dla US będzie ten z faktury a przynajmniej powinien być ten z 31 grudnia roku podatkowego.


Tak naprawdę, to adres na FV jest nieistotny. Kilka ładnych lat temu w ciągu jednego roku przeprowadzałem się 3 razy w ciągu roku. I faktury za materiały budowlane, które przekazywałem do US miałem w sumie z 4 różnych adresów (i 2 różne US), a żaden z nich nie był adresem z PIT-37. Jakim cudem w lutym tego roku mogę wiedzieć, gdzie będę mieszkał (i pod który US podpadał) 31/12? To nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Ale jeśli adres z faktury nie pokrywa się z adresem montażu, należy przynajmniej w umowie określić dokładny adres montażu instalacji, a najlepiej także na samej fakturze (np. na wypadek zgubienia umowy w ciągu najbliższych 5 lat licząc od końca roku, w którym był montaż).

----------


## -voymar-

> Tak, myślę że masz rację, źle zinterpretowałem jego post. Ja miałem na myśli, że jeśli zarabiasz tyle, że wpadasz w 2 próg podatkowy, to korzystając z odliczenia (czy to ulgi termomodernizacyjnej czy np. IKZE), otrzymujesz więcej niż ten, co mieści się w pierwszym progu. Niezależnie ile lat będzie "odzyskiwał", odzyska tylko 17%, podczas gdy ten pierwszy dostanie 32% zainwestowanych pieniędzy. Podczas gdy jemu chodziło o to, że US nie chce mu oddać więcej niż zapłacił podatków. Mea culpa.


Raczej jak wpadasz w II próg 32% to dofinansowania nie dostaniesz. Max kwota dochodu to 200k /rok Jak sam zarobisz to dostaniesz pod warunkiem że nie rozliczasz się z żoną. No chyba że żona nie pracuje. To kwota 200k jest kwotą max. Tak po krotce.

----------


## daro.s

US w tym roku był szybszy niż błyskawica. Zwrot dostałem dwa dni temu, 23 lutego  :no: . Równy tydzień po złożeniu pitu z odliczeniem ulgi.

----------


## mitch

> Raczej jak wpadasz w II próg 32% to dofinansowania nie dostaniesz. Max kwota dochodu to 200k /rok Jak sam zarobisz to dostaniesz pod warunkiem że nie rozliczasz się z żoną. No chyba że żona nie pracuje. To kwota 200k jest kwotą max. Tak po krotce.


Jesteś absolutnie pewien, że nie pozajączkowała Ci się ulga termodernizacyjna z programem Czyste powietrze? Jesteś w stanie podać, który artykuł ustawy o PIT potwierdzi tę kwotę? IMHO w nie ma takiego zapisu w ustawie, jedyny limit jaki jest wymieniony, dotyczy ograniczenia wysokości odliczeń do 53 kpln.

----------


## -voymar-

> Jesteś absolutnie pewien, że nie pozajączkowała Ci się ulga termodernizacyjna z programem Czyste powietrze? Jesteś w stanie podać, który artykuł ustawy o PIT potwierdzi tę kwotę? IMHO w nie ma takiego zapisu w ustawie, jedyny limit jaki jest wymieniony, dotyczy ograniczenia wysokości odliczeń do 53 kpln.


Nie zamierzam żadnych ustaw szukać bo nie są mi do niczego potrzebne. Chodzi mi o ulgę termomodernizacyjną  z której dostałem 13,5k do PC   i tu warunek do 200k dochód.  Do tego  % z PIT. Programy można łączyć więc mam 13,5k  ( jak dochód > 200k = brak 13.5k )+ 17% PIT a 53k to dodatkowa subwencja niezależna od dochodów. Jak ( małżeństwo ) to nie 53k tylko 106k

----------


## -voymar-

> albo rozliczysz się z dzieckiem


Dziecko z punktu prawnego nie jest właścicielem. Nie trafiona podpowiedź . Oczywiście można ale to inna bajka i inna kasa. Bo do PC 18k ale są warunki.

----------


## mitch

> Nie zamierzam żadnych ustaw szukać bo nie są mi do niczego potrzebne. Chodzi mi o ulgę termomodernizacyjną  z której dostałem 13,5k do PC   i tu warunek do 200k dochód.  Do tego  % z PIT. Programy można łączyć więc mam 13,5k  ( jak dochód > 200k = brak 13.5k )+ 17% PIT a 53k to dodatkowa subwencja niezależna od dochodów. Jak ( małżeństwo ) to nie 53k tylko 106k


Nadal twierdzę, że błądzisz, prawdopodobnie nieświadomie.

 Ulga termomodernizacyjna jest tylko jedna, zapisana w ustawie o PIT i najwyraźniej pomyliłeś ją z jakimś programem wsparciowym, ponieważ nie posiada ona żadnego limitu zarobków, a jedyne ograniczenie to 53 kpln na podatnika. Nie powielaj bzdur, zwłaszcza że nie potrafisz podać podstawy prawnej. Dokładnie, to te 17%, o którym piszesz, to jest właśnie ta ulga (jak zarabiasz więcej, bez żadnego limitu, to masz zwrot 32%). Jeśli masz wątpliwości, wystarczy jeden telefon do US, żeby przekonać Cię, że jesteś w błędzie. Żaden punkt art 26h nie mówi o jakimkolwiek innym ograniczeniu kwotowym niż wspomniane 53 kpln.

----------


## -voymar-

> Nadal twierdzę, że błądzisz, prawdopodobnie nieświadomie.
> 
>  Ulga termomodernizacyjna jest tylko jedna, zapisana w ustawie o PIT i najwyraźniej pomyliłeś ją z jakimś programem wsparciowym, ponieważ nie posiada ona żadnego limitu zarobków, a jedyne ograniczenie to 53 kpln na podatnika. Nie powielaj bzdur, zwłaszcza że nie potrafisz podać podstawy prawnej. Dokładnie, to te 17%, o którym piszesz, to jest właśnie ta ulga (jak zarabiasz więcej, bez żadnego limitu, to masz zwrot 32%). Jeśli masz wątpliwości, wystarczy jeden telefon do US, żeby przekonać Cię, że jesteś w błędzie. Żaden punkt art 26h nie mówi o jakimkolwiek innym ograniczeniu kwotowym niż wspomniane 53 kpln.


Ja tobie nie zaglądam do kieszeni to i ty mi nie zaglądaj. Skoro masz próg 32% i te 32% ci zwrocą niech tak będzie. A wyjaśniać ci nie zamierzam skąd mam 13.5k bo wiedzy nie chcesz chłonąć. Niech będzie po twojemu że się nie znam. Ja i tak co napisałem to dostanę na dniach z US. Powodzenia. Temat uważam za kończony.

----------


## -voymar-

> Oczywiście e nie jest nie wiem skąd taki durny pomysł , ale jeżeli rozliczysz się z dzieckiem to I próg podatkowy przekroczysz  po kwocie 171056 zł a to duża różnica.


A z żoną po 200k. Co lepsze? Nie chodzi mi o podatki i progi

----------


## mitch

> Ja tobie nie zaglądam do kieszeni to i ty mi nie zaglądaj. Skoro masz próg 32% i te 32% ci zwrocą niech tak będzie. A wyjaśniać ci nie zamierzam skąd mam 13.5k bo wiedzy nie chcesz chłonąć. Niech będzie po twojemu że się nie znam. Ja i tak co napisałem to dostanę na dniach z US.


Kiedy ja Ci do kieszeni nie zaglądam. Nie interesuje mnie skąd te 13,5k, bo z dużą dozą prawdopodobnieństwa mogę stwierdzić, ze nie ma ono nic wspólnego z ulgą termo. Naburmuszyłeś się, jak napisałem Ci, że Ustawa o PIT nie zna takiego ograniczenia jak 200 kpln dochodu. Ciężko, żebym chłonął wiedzę, od osoby, która na podany argument w postaci konkretnego artykułu ustawy nabzdycza się.



> Powodzenia. Temat uważam za kończony.


A dziękuję, w tym roku kolejny raz skorzystam z ulgi, zamierzam jeszcze dobić do 53 kpln w przyszłym roku (tak, 32%, wychodzi całkiem fajny zwrot).

----------


## -voymar-

> żony lepiej nie mieszać do swoich finansów, jest równouprawnienie i partnerstwo więc niech każdy będzie samofinansujący i pozostanie we wzajemnym szacunku do siebie na wzajem. W ten sposób nikt nie poczuje się wykorzystany i sfrustrowany że partner go traktuje jak bankomat i może mieć do decydowania i powiedzenia tyle na ile zarobi.


Złe rozumowanie jak zawsze.

----------


## -voymar-

> Kiedy ja Ci do kieszeni nie zaglądam. Nie interesuje mnie skąd te 13,5k, bo z dużą dozą prawdopodobnieństwa mogę stwierdzić, ze nie ma ono nic wspólnego z ulgą termo. Naburmuszyłeś się, jak napisałem Ci, że Ustawa o PIT nie zna takiego ograniczenia jak 200 kpln dochodu. Ciężko, żebym chłonął wiedzę, od osoby, która na podany argument w postaci konkretnego artykułu ustawy nabzdycza się.
> 
> A dziękuję, w tym roku kolejny raz skorzystam z ulgi, zamierzam jeszcze dobić do 53 kpln w przyszłym roku (tak, 32%, wychodzi całkiem fajny zwrot).


Dziwne podejście do tematu .Bo jeszcze nie tak dawno pisaleś że na PV cie nie było stać a tu proszę jak ruszyło. Chyba każdy co korzysta z ulgi to na max a nie cząstkowo więc co tu dziwnego że dalej będziesz korzystał. ?  Ja pojechalem od razu na 106k  Powodzenia.

----------


## kolsek345

Czy ktoś się orientuje czy mogę odliczyć od podatku elementy konstrukcji nośnej naziemnej paneli PV?  Panele montowałem sam. Na kształtowniki BAKS użyte do budowy instalacji mam fakture vat 23%.

----------


## mitch

> Dziwne podejście do tematu .Bo jeszcze nie tak dawno pisaleś że na PV cie nie było stać a tu proszę jak ruszyło. Chyba każdy co korzysta z ulgi to na max a nie cząstkowo więc co tu dziwnego że dalej będziesz korzystał. ?  Ja pojechalem od razu na 106k  Powodzenia.


Czy dziwne - polemizowałbym. Kwestia optymalizacji podatkowej. Jakkolwiek lubię zwroty z podatku, bardziej nie lubię płacić podatków - w ten sposób dozuję sobie przyjemność. Nigdy nie napisałem, że mnie nie było stać. Budżetowanie rzecz święta. PV to była moja zachcianka (fakt, że zwracająca się, ale zachcianka) i jako taka musiała poczekać na swój czas, tak jak cała reszta jak m.in. klima. Pieniądze pieniędzmi, ale zdrowie psychiczne jest ważniejsze dla mnie, nie lubię robić sobie na złość, bo to się odbija potem na wszystkim.

 Co do korzystania na max - moje obserwacje najbliższego otoczenia (w tym rodzinnego) tego zupełnie nie potwierdzają. Jeśli chodzi o mnie, żeby dobić do 106, musiałbym to zrobić na siłę, zmieniać coś, co jest jeszcze dobre. Ekonomicznie kompletnie nieuzasadnione, z mojego punktu widzenia byłoby to zwyczajne wyrzucenie pieniędzy.

----------


## mitch

> Czy ktoś się orientuje czy mogę odliczyć od podatku elementy konstrukcji nośnej naziemnej paneli PV?  Panele montowałem sam. Na kształtowniki BAKS użyte do budowy instalacji mam fakture vat 23%.


Patrząc na załącznik do rozporządzenia:
http://isap.sejm.gov.pl/isap.nsf/dow.../D20182489.pdf
13) ogniwo fotowoltaiczne wraz z osprzętem;
Jest to osprzęt, bez którego instalacja nie może istnieć, więc odpowiedź jest twierdząca.

Jednak powinieneś to potwierdzić co najmniej dzwoniąc na ogólnopolską infolinię KIS lub u doradcy podatkowego.

----------


## -voymar-

> Czy dziwne - polemizowałbym. Kwestia optymalizacji podatkowej. Jakkolwiek lubię zwroty z podatku, bardziej nie lubię płacić podatków - w ten sposób dozuję sobie przyjemność. Nigdy nie napisałem, że mnie nie było stać. Budżetowanie rzecz święta. PV to była moja zachcianka (fakt, że zwracająca się, ale zachcianka) i jako taka musiała poczekać na swój czas, tak jak cała reszta jak m.in. klima. Pieniądze pieniędzmi, ale zdrowie psychiczne jest ważniejsze dla mnie, nie lubię robić sobie na złość, bo to się odbija potem na wszystkim.
> 
>  Co do korzystania na max - moje obserwacje najbliższego otoczenia (w tym rodzinnego) tego zupełnie nie potwierdzają. Jeśli chodzi o mnie, żeby dobić do 106, musiałbym to zrobić na siłę, zmieniać coś, co jest jeszcze dobre. Ekonomicznie kompletnie nieuzasadnione, z mojego punktu widzenia byłoby to zwyczajne wyrzucenie pieniędzy.


Po co sie tłumaczysz? *Cyt.*A dziękuję, w tym roku kolejny raz skorzystam z ulgi, zamierzam jeszcze dobić do 53 kpln ---Trzeba było od razu z całej ulgi  skorzystać w 2020r.(  53k) nikt ci nie karze z 106k A szukać odnośnie PV nie chce mi się lecz pamięć mam dobrą.

----------


## mitch

> Po co sie tłumaczysz? *Cyt.*A dziękuję, w tym roku kolejny raz skorzystam z ulgi, zamierzam jeszcze dobić do 53 kpln ---Trzeba było od razu z całej ulgi  skorzystać w 2020r.(  53k) nikt ci nie karze z 106k A szukać odnośnie PV nie chce mi się lecz pamięć mam dobrą.


Wyraźnie napisałem, że mam podatek do zapłaty, a tego nie lubię. Optymalizacja podatkowa. Co mi z tego, że teraz będę miał zwrot, jak w przyszłym roku znowu do zapłaty podatek. Gdyby tylko IKZE miało większe limity...
To poszukaj, bo Cię pamięć najwyraźniej zawodzi. I jak już się dokopiesz, to znajdziesz to samo co napisałem tutaj - excel mi nie pozwolił zainwestować wcześniej w PV, bo mam pewne priorytety - zabawki i wszelkie zachcianki są na końcu. PV jeszcze by nie było, ale niestety wyszło jak wyszło. Czasami excel swoje, a życie swoje  :smile:  
Tak czy owak, masz rację, formuła naszej dyskusji się wyczerpała. Przypomnę tylko, że nadal nie podałeś podstawy rzekomego ograniczenia ulgi termomodernizacyjnej zarobkami w wysokości 200 kpln. Szkoda.

----------


## -voymar-

> Wyraźnie napisałem, że mam podatek do zapłaty, a tego nie lubię. Optymalizacja podatkowa. Co mi z tego, że teraz będę miał zwrot, jak w przyszłym roku znowu do zapłaty podatek. Gdyby tylko IKZE miało większe limity...
> To poszukaj, bo Cię pamięć najwyraźniej zawodzi. I jak już się dokopiesz, to znajdziesz to samo co napisałem tutaj - excel mi nie pozwolił zainwestować wcześniej w PV, bo mam pewne priorytety - zabawki i wszelkie zachcianki są na końcu. PV jeszcze by nie było, ale niestety wyszło jak wyszło. Czasami excel swoje, a życie swoje  
> Tak czy owak, masz rację, formuła naszej dyskusji się wyczerpała. Przypomnę tylko, że nadal nie podałeś podstawy rzekomego ograniczenia ulgi termomodernizacyjnej zarobkami w wysokości 200 kpln. Szkoda.


Podaj mi mój wpis gdzie pisałem o uldze termomodernizacyjnej i limicie 200k? Coś się tej ulgi uczepił? 
Ps. Wydać można w pierwszym roku a odbierać przez nawet 6 lat. Ot tak jak byś nie wiedział. A prawda jest taka że wydajesz tyle i tylko tyle bo tyle jesteś w stanie na rok.

----------


## mitch

> Podaj mi mój wpis gdzie pisałem o uldze termomodernizacyjnej i limicie 200k? Coś się tej ulgi uczepił? 
> Ps. Wydać można w pierwszym roku a odbierać przez nawet 6 lat. Ot tak jak byś nie wiedział. A prawda jest taka że wydajesz tyle i tylko tyle bo tyle jesteś w stanie na rok.


Cytuję: Raczej jak wpadasz w II próg 32% to dofinansowania nie dostaniesz. Max kwota dochodu to 200k /rok Jak sam zarobisz to dostaniesz pod warunkiem że nie rozliczasz się z żoną. No chyba że żona nie pracuje. To kwota 200k jest kwotą max. Tak po krotce.

oraz: Chodzi mi o ulgę termomodernizacyjną z której dostałem 13,5k do PC i tu warunek do 200k dochód.

Czepiłem się, bo wprowadzasz w błąd. Prawdopodobnie masz na myśli jakiś grant/dofinansowanie (lokalne?), ale nie ulgę termomodernizacyjną. 

PS. US nie pozwala na samodzielny wybór roku odliczenia. Skoro wydatki poniosłem w danym roku, nie mogę sobie ich dowolnie przenieść na kolejny rok. Akurat spraw podatkowo-finansowych nie musisz mi tłumaczyć. Natomiast z tym, że wydaję tylko tyle ile mogę, to masz świętą rację. Tylko prawdopodobnie mylisz przyczynę. Ale mniejsza o to, dobrze było wyjaśnić raz na zawsze kwestię tych 200 kpln. Skoro nie ma takiego limitu w Ustawie o PIT, to kończę temat.

----------


## -voymar-

> Cytuję: Raczej jak wpadasz w II próg 32% to dofinansowania nie dostaniesz. Max kwota dochodu to 200k /rok Jak sam zarobisz to dostaniesz pod warunkiem że nie rozliczasz się z żoną. No chyba że żona nie pracuje. To kwota 200k jest kwotą max. Tak po krotce.
> 
> oraz: Chodzi mi o ulgę termomodernizacyjną z której dostałem 13,5k do PC i tu warunek do 200k dochód.
> 
> Czepiłem się, bo wprowadzasz w błąd. Prawdopodobnie masz na myśli jakiś grant/dofinansowanie (lokalne?), ale nie ulgę termomodernizacyjną. 
> 
> PS. US nie pozwala na samodzielny wybór roku odliczenia. Skoro wydatki poniosłem w danym roku, nie mogę sobie ich dowolnie przenieść na kolejny rok. Akurat spraw podatkowo-finansowych nie musisz mi tłumaczyć. Natomiast z tym, że wydaję tylko tyle ile mogę, to masz świętą rację. Tylko prawdopodobnie mylisz przyczynę. Ale mniejsza o to, dobrze było wyjaśnić raz na zawsze kwestię tych 200 kpln. Skoro nie ma takiego limitu w Ustawie o PIT, to kończę temat.


Nigdzie nie pisałem ze z PIT A co do 32% to podtrzymuję bo można i 57% dofinansowania dostac i nie jest to lokalny produkt lecz jest jeden warunek :smile:   US może i nie pozwala ale nie zabrania wydania całej ulgi w pierwszym roku ( rozpoczętym) a zwrot nastąpi w kolejnych -Więc o co caman?  Wydaleś  mało bo pisałeś że w kolejnym roku też skorzystasz . Dlatego śmiem twierdzić że wydałeś mniej niż 53k . Dlaczego ? Bo nie było cię więcej stać wydać. W czym masz problem. Czy źle napisałem? Ty będziesz dzielił na może 3lata bo tyle można -to czego sie pienisz? Ja wydałem jednorazowo . mi zwrócą od razu a tobie np. w 6 lat.Po co piana? Nie wiem.
Ja temat też kończę. POWODZENIA.
PS a w moim poście zapewne pisało dofinansowanie 13.5k + ulga termomodernizacyjna lecz ty pewnie do tego pierwszego posta nie dotarłeś .Zluzuj majty i śpij spokojnie ty nie dostaniesz bo PC masz.A 13,5k--- do nawet 18k to do PC

----------


## henrykow

> Te same co na rozliczeniu PIT, domów możesz mieć kilka ale adresem zamieszkania i właściwości dla US będzie ten z faktury a przynajmniej powinien być ten z 31 grudnia roku podatkowego.


Do US liczy się adres nie zamieszkania tylko zameldowania i na fakturach powinno podawać się adres zameldowania zgodny z D.O. bo mieszkać można w ciągu roku w kilku miejscach a rozliczamy się z US przypisanym do adresu zameldowania

----------


## mitch

> Do US liczy się adres nie zamieszkania tylko zameldowania i na fakturach powinno podawać się adres zameldowania zgodny z D.O. bo mieszkać można w ciągu roku w kilku miejscach a rozliczamy się z US przypisanym do adresu zameldowania


Nieprawda. Zgodnie z art. 45 ust. 1b ustawy o pdof, liczy się właśnie adres zamieszkania na ostatni dzień roku za który się rozlicza (przynajmniej w normalnych warunkach, nie emigracji itp). Adres zameldowania nikogo w US nie interesuje. A żeby jeszcze bardziej zaciemnić obraz, możesz być zameldowany w jednym miejscu (US), mieszkać w drugim (US), głosować w trzecim miejscu, a faktycznie rozliczać się w czwartym US. Natomiast nadal - zameldowanie nic do tego nie ma.

----------


## henrykow

> Nieprawda. Zgodnie z art. 45 ust. 1b ustawy o pdof, liczy się właśnie adres zamieszkania na ostatni dzień roku za który się rozlicza (przynajmniej w normalnych warunkach, nie emigracji itp). Adres zameldowania nikogo w US nie interesuje. A żeby jeszcze bardziej zaciemnić obraz, możesz być zameldowany w jednym miejscu (US), mieszkać w drugim (US), głosować w trzecim miejscu, a faktycznie rozliczać się w czwartym US. Natomiast nadal - zameldowanie nic do tego nie ma.


Ja na swoim przykładzie mogę stwierdzić że liczy się adres zameldowania. Przez kilka lat miałem dwa adresy zamieszkania a trzeci adres zameldowania i to adres zameldowania decydował można powiedzieć o wszystkim w tym że moje zeznania podatkowe od pracodawców były kierowane do US  w rejonie w którym miałem meldunek.
I tak podobnie było z kilkoma kolegami z pracy. 
I z tego tytułu nie było żadnych zgrzytów. Ale jak ktoś lubi sobie życie utrudniać i latać po US po całej Polsce to ja mu tego nie zabronię bo jaki jest sens  jak ktoś np trzy razy zmienia adres zamieszkania bo ma taki charakter pracy rozliczał się w trzech US.

----------


## mitch

> Ja na swoim przykładzie mogę stwierdzić że liczy się adres zameldowania. Przez kilka lat miałem dwa adresy zamieszkania a trzeci adres zameldowania i to adres zameldowania decydował można powiedzieć o wszystkim w tym że moje zeznania podatkowe od pracodawców były kierowane do US  w rejonie w którym miałem meldunek.
> I tak podobnie było z kilkoma kolegami z pracy. 
> I z tego tytułu nie było żadnych zgrzytów. Ale jak ktoś lubi sobie życie utrudniać i latać po US po całej Polsce to ja mu tego nie zabronię bo jaki jest sens  jak ktoś np trzy razy zmienia adres zamieszkania bo ma taki charakter pracy rozliczał się w trzech US.


No rozumiem ideę Ci przyświecającą. Aczkolwiek ustawa mówi jasno i dobitnie co się liczy. Tylko taki mały hint: pracodawca kieruje pity tam, gdzie mu powiesz. Jak każesz, na Berdyczów również. To nie pracodawca wybiera US, tylko Ty. Ty wybrałeś i podałeś adres zameldowania i na taki dostałeś. Więc Twój przykład jest o kant kuli potłuc  :smile:  To jest argument mniej więcej na tym samym poziomie, jak to, że można się rozliczyć w dowolnym US, nawet z drugiego końca kraju. Podajesz swój adres mail i telefon i wszystko można załatwić elektronicznie/zdalnie, nawet w przypadku potrzeby składania wyjaśnień i pies z kulawą nogą nie zainteresuje się tym fałszywym adresem  :smile:

----------


## henrykow

> No rozumiem ideę Ci przyświecającą. Aczkolwiek ustawa mówi jasno i dobitnie co się liczy. Tylko taki mały hint: pracodawca kieruje pity tam, gdzie mu powiesz. Jak każesz, na Berdyczów również. To nie pracodawca wybiera US, tylko Ty. Ty wybrałeś i podałeś adres zameldowania i na taki dostałeś. Więc Twój przykład jest o kant kuli potłuc  To jest argument mniej więcej na tym samym poziomie, jak to, że można się rozliczyć w dowolnym US, nawet z drugiego końca kraju. Podajesz swój adres mail i telefon i wszystko można załatwić elektronicznie/zdalnie, nawet w przypadku potrzeby składania wyjaśnień i pies z kulawą nogą nie zainteresuje się tym fałszywym adresem


Żadne idee mi nie przyświecają, opisuję to co wiem z własnego doświadczenia a forum jest od tego aby wymieniać się swoimi doświadczeniami - prawda? Kiedyś gdy zmieniałem dowód osobisty musiałem w US wypełnić odpowiedni formularz ( nie pamiętam jaki to był nr PIT-a) potem za kilka lat gdy ponownie zmieniałem DO pani w gminie mnie poinformował że US nie muszę powiadamiać bo to idzie z urzędu. W pracy podałem adres zameldowania bo był taki sam jak zamieszkania, przez  kilkanaście lat zmieniałem adres zamieszkania ale  zameldowania nie zmieniałem więc może tak jak piszesz zakład pracy wysyłał PIT-y do tego US z zameldowania bo nie zaznaczyłem aby wysyłał gdzie indziej. Kilka lat temu rozliczałem się z zoną w " moim" US (żona miała inny adres zamieszkania i zameldowania) ale musiała złożyć oświadczenie w swoim US że rozliczyła się w innym - w moim.
Jak widać przepisy się zmieniły i to co napisałeś jest prawdą ale nie gań mnie za to co napisałem wyżej, napisałem to na podstawie swojej praktyki.

----------


## Wprost1986

> Nie bo nie było niestety czego modernizować dom się budował. poproś o korektę faktury o te 6 dni


A mozna tak samo zrobic np z pompą ciepla? Bo niestety bez ogrzewania odbiór nie przejdzie

----------


## henrykow

> A mozna tak samo zrobic np z pompą ciepla? Bo niestety bez ogrzewania odbiór nie przejdzie


Najpierw ustal co to jest ta ulga termomodernizacyjna i w jakich przypadkach można z niej skorzystać.
Z tej ulgi mógłbyś skorzystać gdybyś dom już miał odebrany i go modernizował w sposób np docieplał czy wymieniał źródło ogrzewania, ale w trakcie budowy nie ma mowy o skorzystaniu z tej ulgi i żadne zmiany dat na fakturach tego nie zmienią.




> *Ulga nie dla nowo budowanego budynku jednorodzinnego*
> 
> W związku z powyższym stwierdzić należy, że przepisy normujące ulgę termomodernizacyjną nie odwołują się do nowo budowanego budynku jednorodzinnego. A zatem, obowiązujące od dnia 1 stycznia 2019 r. regulacje określające warunki korzystania z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej wykluczają jej stosowanie w przypadku wydatków poniesionych na materiały budowlane, urządzenia i usługi związane z realizacją przedsięwzięcia termomodernizacyjnego w budynku mieszkalnym jednorodzinnym będącym w budowie. Odliczenie dotyczy wyłącznie budynków już wybudowanych.

----------


## Marco36

Panowie od lat sam sobie PIT-37 rozliczam.
Obecnie mam dylemat z tą ulgą termomodernizacyjną - jest limit 53 tys. zł, ale jak to się ma z dotacją?
FV mam za 2020 r. na 61 tys., zwrot z Mój Prąd 5 tys. był.
W 2021 r. dochodzą FV na 17 tys. i czekam na zwrot z Czystego Powietrza na 23 tys.

Łącznie 2020r. + 2021 r. będzie FV na 78 tys., dotacji 28 tys. zł. 
Pytanie czy już na starcie muszę obciąć FV do 53 tys. i od tych 53 tys. odjąć dotacje?
Czy odejmuję dotacje od 78 tys. i jak te 50 tys. nie przekracza limitu 53 tys. to mogę całość 50 tys. liczyć?

Przeczytałem dziś ze 20 artykułów i nadal tego nie wiem. 
Żaden z przykładów nie przewiduje jak liczyć gdy FV przekraczają 53 tys. zł i do tego dochodzą dotacje.

Po drodze wpadło dofinansowanie inne w kwocie 15 tys. do wymiany kotła do którego otrzymałem PIT-11 przychód inny.
Na logikę jak wykazuję go w przychodach, to w PIT-0  nie odejmuję tych 15 tys.?

----------


## AnnKraj

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedz na moje pytanie. W lipcu 2019 r. wymieniałam piec na gazowy w domu , którego jestem właścicielem (zakupiliśmy dom w trakcie małżeństwa, ale w akcie notarialnym widnieję tylko ja jako właściciel ). Niestety w rozliczeniu PIT-37 z mężem nie skorzystałam z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej. Czy mogę w chwili obecnej złożyć korektę Pi-37 za 2019 r.? Jeżeli tak to czy można prosić wystawiającego fakturę na jej korektę, gdyż jest ona wystawiona na mojego męża a nie na mnie? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Marco36

> Od kwoty faktur odejmujesz kwoty dotacji i to co wyjdzie m może być odliczone od dochodu . Ale uwaga jest jedna pułapka. ... kasę chorych możesz odliczyć tylko w roku uiszczenia składek ...  Dlatego sugeruję odliczenie takiej kwoty od dochodu aby móc również skorzystać z ulgi  tytułu kasy chorych. 
> 
> Jeżeli zarabiasz około 120 tys to ulga powinna się zmieścić za jednym razem bez utraty innych ulg


Dziękuję.
Czyli przy dochodzie w okolicy 50 tys. brutto lepiej podzielić odliczenie na dwa lata? Po połowie.

----------


## kpc21

> Czyli przy dochodzie w okolicy 50 tys. brutto lepiej podzielić odliczenie na dwa lata? Po połowie.


Tylko zastanawiam się, czy tak wolno...

https://www.podatki.gov.pl/media/527...ltacjach-2.pdf

Niby z tego tekstu:



(bardzo zbliżony zapis jest bezpośrednio w ustawie)

wynika, że na kolejne lata można odłożyć tylko tę część odliczenia, która nie znajdzie pokrycia w bieżącym dochodzie. Dochód jest kwotą jeszcze przed odliczeniem składek czy innych ulg.

Oczywiście chciałbym, by było inaczej, ale obawiam się, że tak nie jest, i możliwość odliczenia składek przy skorzystaniu z ulgi przepada.

----------


## kpc21

Ewentualnie, mając dom będący współwłasnością, można skorzystać z możliwości rozłożenia odliczenia pomiędzy współmałżonków (czy też innych współwłaścicieli) – z tym, że kwotę z danej faktury może odliczyć tylko osoba, na którą ta faktura jest wystawiona. Wtedy jest większa szansa na zmieszczenie się z odliczeniem w jednym roku.

Z tym, że tu jest pułapka, jeśli ktoś chce równocześnie skorzystać z programu Czyste Powietrze, bo tam faktura musi być wystawiona co najmniej na tę osobę, która składa wniosek (może być na więcej osób). A wniosek do Czystego Powietrza składa zawsze jeden z współwłaścicieli, pozostali tylko podpisują zgodę. Nie wiem, jak to wygląda w Moim Prądzie.

----------


## jarasr

Cześć.

W zeszłym roku zakupiłem i zamontowałem instalację fotowoltaiczną, z powodzeniem otrzymałem zwrot w programie Mój Prąd oraz w tym roku odliczyłem pozostałe wydatki tej inwestycji w Uldze Termomodernizacyjnej. Mam następujące pytania:
1.	Czy mogę rozbudować instalację PV bez ponoszenia konsekwencji naruszenia zasad programu Mój Prąd? Wg programu instalacja musi pracować w miejscu instalacji min. 3 lata.
2.	Czy Ulga Termomodernizacyjna przewiduje wykonania kilku inwestycji, tzn. np. ocieplenie domu i fotowoltaika obie zrealizowane w 3 lata?
3.	Czy skoro skorzystałem z Ulgi Termomodernizacyjnej mogę kontynuować inwestycję tzn. rozbudować instalację PV? Trzy lata jeszcze się nie zakończyły… 

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.

----------


## mitch

> W zeszłym roku zakupiłem i zamontowałem instalację fotowoltaiczną, z powodzeniem otrzymałem zwrot w programie Mój Prąd oraz w tym roku odliczyłem pozostałe wydatki tej inwestycji w Uldze Termomodernizacyjnej. Mam następujące pytania:
> 1.    Czy mogę rozbudować instalację PV bez ponoszenia konsekwencji naruszenia zasad programu Mój Prąd? Wg programu instalacja musi pracować w miejscu instalacji min. 3 lata.


Możesz.



> 2.    Czy Ulga Termomodernizacyjna przewiduje wykonania kilku inwestycji, tzn. np. ocieplenie domu i fotowoltaika obie zrealizowane w 3 lata?


Tak. Nawet nie muszą być w tych samych budynkach.



> 3.    Czy skoro skorzystałem z Ulgi Termomodernizacyjnej mogę kontynuować inwestycję tzn. rozbudować instalację PV? Trzy lata jeszcze się nie zakończyły…


Możesz. Masz 3 lata licząc od końca roku w którym dokonałeś pierwszej inwestycji.

----------


## mitch

> Pod względem podatkowym zgoda, tylko nie wiem czy jest to zgodne z regulaminem programu twój prąd.


Jest. Instalacja ma pracować. Jeśli ją rozbudujesz, to ona pracuje nawet więcej. Nie można jej demontować. Program Mój Prąd nie ma ograniczeń niektórych dofinansowań gminnych, które nie pozwalają na żadna ingerencję.

----------


## Marco36

> Cześć.
> 
> W zeszłym roku zakupiłem i zamontowałem instalację fotowoltaiczną, 
> ...
> 1.	Czy mogę rozbudować instalację PV bez ponoszenia konsekwencji naruszenia zasad programu Mój Prąd? Wg programu instalacja musi pracować w miejscu instalacji min. 3 lata.
> 
> 
> Dzięki za odpowiedzi.


Możesz rozbudować pod warunkiem, że nie zmienisz (nie usuniesz) żadnej części, do której była dotacja Mój Prąd:
- czyli od razu dałeś mocniejszy falownik i teraz tylko dokładasz paneli - nie możesz falownika wymienić na inny (np. mocniejszy);
- opcja 2 zostawiasz obecną instalację PV i dokładasz osobną na osobnym falowniku.

Pytania i odpowiedzi - pytanie nr 9 -  https://mojprad.gov.pl/pytania-i-odpowiedzi/

cytat :
_"Czy w okresie 3 lat od dnia wypłaty dofinansowania (wymagany okres eksploatacji instalacji zgodnie z dokumentami programu Mój Prąd) beneficjent może rozbudować instalację z własnych środków nie dokonując zmian w dofinansowanej części instalacji?

odpowiedź
Zgodnie z wnioskiem o dofinansowanie Wnioskodawca zobowiązuję się do eksploatacji instalacji przez co najmniej 3 lata od dnia wypłaty dofinansowania we wskazanej we wniosku lokalizacji. Jeśli warunek ten będzie spełniony to nie ma przeciwskazań do przyszłej rozbudowy instalacji.

Można rozbudować instalację bezpośrednio po otrzymaniu dotacji pod warunkiem, że rozbudowa nie będzie wiązała się z demontażem elementów (np. inwertera) instalacji, która podlegała dotacji. Dodatkowo rozbudowa nie podlega dofinansowaniu w ramach programu Mój prąd."_

----------


## Grzesiek127

Witam, 
W tym roku kupuje nieruchomości, w której muszę zmodernizować znaczna część instalacji. Poproszę o kilka porad czy ten program jest dla mnie. 

1.kupuje udział większościowy w połowie, bliźniaka czyli w mojej połowie są wydzielone 2 lokale mieszkalne. Oba mieszkania mają odrębne księgi wieczyste i osobne księgi na ustalone udziały w częściach wspolnych- np ogrodzie. Czy taki lokal ma szansę na taką dotacje? W moim przypadku nie ma wspólnot, spółdzielni itp. 

2. Modernizacja wymaga przeniesienia kotłowni, czy w tej sytuacji warunkiem wystąpienia o dotacje jest dokumentacja projektowa i czy powinna ona obejmować zakres nowych instalacji kolektorów słonecznych czy zasobnika. Dokumentacja będzie wykonana tak czy inaczej. Pytanie dotyczy wyłącznie kwestie na kiedy ona musi być przygotowana.

3. Czy pod dotacje obok zameldowania mnie na nieruchomości, muszę mieć wpis do ksiąg wieczystych? Budynek jest w dużym mieście gdzie czeka się na wpis często 8 do 10 miesięcy, jeśli będzie tak długo wpis do ksiąg mogę uzyskać dopiero w 2022. Oczywiście całość prac z zakończeniem inwestycji zrobię w 2021.

4.czy prace dekarskie tj. Montaż nowej stolarki, konstrukcja pod kolektor wchodzą w skład ulgi. Czy też mogę rozliczyć wyłącznie materiał?

5. Budynek kupię w połowie roku, czy nie zablokuje mi to rozliczenia za wydatki w tym roku? 

6. Rozliczenie ulgi jest do 2023 więc rozumiem że mam nie wielkie szanse na odzyskanie całości. Czy są opcje przedłużenia rozliczania na późniejsze lata? 

7. Zakres zmian to wymiana okien na dachowe, poprawa izolacji dachu, kolektor słoneczny i zasobnik. W moim przypadku nie ma sensu fotowoltaiki ani pompy. Czy jest konieczna kalkulacja zmiany współczynnika przenikania czy wskaźnika efektywności? Prawdę mówiąc nie mam szans dociągnąć do jakiegonkolwiek z aktualnych standardow, takie są realia budynków z lat 18xx. Czy brak spełnienia wymogom może zagrozić przyznaniu ulgi.

----------


## mitch

> Witam, 
> W tym roku kupuje nieruchomości, w której muszę zmodernizować znaczna część instalacji. Poproszę o kilka porad czy ten program jest dla mnie. 
> 
> 1.kupuje udział większościowy w połowie, bliźniaka czyli w mojej połowie są wydzielone 2 lokale mieszkalne. Oba mieszkania mają odrębne księgi wieczyste i osobne księgi na ustalone udziały w częściach wspolnych- np ogrodzie. Czy taki lokal ma szansę na taką dotacje? W moim przypadku nie ma wspólnot, spółdzielni itp. 
> 
> 2. Modernizacja wymaga przeniesienia kotłowni, czy w tej sytuacji warunkiem wystąpienia o dotacje jest dokumentacja projektowa i czy powinna ona obejmować zakres nowych instalacji kolektorów słonecznych czy zasobnika. Dokumentacja będzie wykonana tak czy inaczej. Pytanie dotyczy wyłącznie kwestie na kiedy ona musi być przygotowana.
> 
> 3. Czy pod dotacje obok zameldowania mnie na nieruchomości, muszę mieć wpis do ksiąg wieczystych? Budynek jest w dużym mieście gdzie czeka się na wpis często 8 do 10 miesięcy, jeśli będzie tak długo wpis do ksiąg mogę uzyskać dopiero w 2022. Oczywiście całość prac z zakończeniem inwestycji zrobię w 2021.
> 
> ...


Zasadniczo rozmawiamy tu o PV w kontekście ulgi termomodernizacyjnej. Odpowiadam z zastrzeżeniem, że musisz to skonsultować z doradcą podatkowym, który weźmie za swoje słowa odpowiedzialność.
1) Tak.
2) Dokumentację można odliczyć. Przepisy dokładnie nie regulują na kiedy być powinna, na pewno na dzień odliczenia ulgi (nie 31 grudnia, a defacto dzień rozliczenia PIT - to taka ciekawostka), ale może to być zakwestionowane, jeśli wymiana nastąpi w lipcu, a dokumentacja będzie z listopada.
3) Nie musisz mieć zameldowania. Masz być właścicielem, to nie wpis w księdze wieczystej jest potwierdzeniem własności, a akt notarialny.
4) Tak.
5) Nie.
6) Jeśli zaczniesz inwestycje w 2021 r, będziesz miał 3 lata licząc od końca 2021 r na dokończenie inwestycji, czyli 2024 r. W każdym roku odliczasz wydatki, które poniosłeś w danym roku. Nie ma możliwości przedłużenia. Lata inwestowania nie muszą po sobie następować. Jeśli wydatki nie mają pokrycia w Twoim dochodzie, możesz je rozliczać przez 6 kolejnych lat.
7) Nie i nie.

----------


## sssyyylwia19

Witam 

Fakturę za zakupiony piec w roku 2020 mogę rozliczyć dopiero za rok czyli w roku 2022 czy musze teraz do końca kwietnia. Wolałabym xza rok poniewaz będę miała również inne odliczenia wiec zrobiłabym to za jednym razem w przyszłym roku

----------


## mitch

> Fakturę za zakupiony piec w roku 2020 mogę rozliczyć dopiero za rok czyli w roku 2022 czy musze teraz do końca kwietnia. Wolałabym xza rok poniewaz będę miała również inne odliczenia wiec zrobiłabym to za jednym razem w przyszłym roku


Jeśli płatność była w 2020r, to rozliczasz ją w PIT za 2020 r.

----------


## sssyyylwia19

czyli moge odliczyć:
1. zakup pieca
2. elementy do komina odprowadzającego spaliny?
NIE MAM FAKTURY NA MONTAŻ czyli sam zakup

i proszę jeszcze o informacje
czy w kolejnych latach (3) moge dalej odliczać kolejne faktury
oraz co to znaczy ukonczyć termomodernizacje jesli odlicze piec to znaczy ze mam równiez np ocieplić dom wymienić okna itp? czy tylko musze podłaczyć piec skoro go odliczam

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

W rozporządzeniu z dnia 21 grudnia 2018 r. ministra inwestycji i rozwoju w sprawie określenia wykazu rodzajów materiałów budowlanych, urządzeń i usług związanych z realizacją przedsięwzięć termomodernizacyjnych (Dz.U. z 2018 r. poz. 2489) znajdują się zarówno kotły jak i układ doprowadzenia powietrza i odprowadzenia spalin

W kolejnych 3 latach możesz odliczyć przedsięwzięcia warte max 53 tys. Jeżeli wymiana kotła będzie jednak jedynym wydatkiem to inwestycja już jest zakończona. Jeżeli będziesz ponosić kolejne wydatki na przedsięwzięcia termomodernizacyjne, a kocioł wymieniłaś w 2020 roku to wszystkie inwestycje trzeba będzie zakończyć do 2023 roku. Polecam poszukać sobie broszury KAS "Skorzystaj z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej w PIT". W razie wątpliwości można też dzwonić na infolinię.

----------


## sssyyylwia19

ktoś mi napisał ze zeby odpiczyć zakup pieca w picie to musiałam wcześniej złożyć wniosek o termomodernizację czy to możliwe czy poprostu liczy sie data wystawienia faktury pierwszej i 3 lata od tego. chodzi mi tylko czy musi byc ten wniosek odliczam tylko zakup pieca i komin

----------


## sssyyylwia19

Prosze o pomoc bo na infolini straszna kolejka

----------


## mitch

> ktoś mi napisał ze zeby odpiczyć zakup pieca w picie to musiałam wcześniej złożyć wniosek o termomodernizację czy to możliwe czy poprostu liczy sie data wystawienia faktury pierwszej i 3 lata od tego. chodzi mi tylko czy musi byc ten wniosek odliczam tylko zakup pieca i komin


Do ulgi termomodernizacyjnej nie trzeba wypełniać żadnych wniosków, tylko faktury. Masz 3 lata począwszy od końca roku w którym dokonałaś pierwszego zakupu. Czyli zakładając kupno pieca w 2020 r, możesz odliczać wydatki poniesione do końca 2023 r.

----------


## Wojcieszkom

Witam serdecznie. Mam 3 pytania i będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź.
Pytanie dotyczą tego czy takie opcje pozwalają na skorzystanie z ulgi.

1. Montaż paneli fotowoltaicznych. Czy mogę zamontować je na ziemi i podpiąć w garażu który stoi obok domu (nie jest z nim połączony)? Oczywiście garaż elektrycznie jest połączony z domem, ale nie ominę wykorzystywania prądu z fotowoltaiki w tym garażu. Czy tak będzie ok?

2. Przeczytałem forum i dobrze rozumuję, że wydatki poniesione w 2019 r. rozliczam w picie 2020, a wydatki z następych latach w kolejnych pitach, byleby się z inwestycją zmieścić w 53tyś i 3 latach?

3. Skorzystałem z programu czyste powietrze. Załóżmy, że dostałwm zwrotu 20tyś. a wydatki łącznie wyniosły 50tyś, to mogę bez problemu 30tyś wliczyć w ulgę?

----------


## mitch

> 1. Montaż paneli fotowoltaicznych. Czy mogę zamontować je na ziemi i podpiąć w garażu który stoi obok domu (nie jest z nim połączony)? Oczywiście garaż elektrycznie jest połączony z domem, ale nie ominę wykorzystywania prądu z fotowoltaiki w tym garażu. Czy tak będzie ok?


Tak.




> 2. Przeczytałem forum i dobrze rozumuję, że wydatki poniesione w 2019 r. rozliczam w picie 2020, a wydatki z następych latach w kolejnych pitach, byleby się z inwestycją zmieścić w 53tyś i 3 latach?


Tak. 3 lata licząc od 2019 r, czyli do końca 2022 r.




> 3. Skorzystałem z programu czyste powietrze. Załóżmy, że dostałwm zwrotu 20tyś. a wydatki łącznie wyniosły 50tyś, to mogę bez problemu 30tyś wliczyć w ulgę?


Tak.

----------


## eRaf

Czy korzystając z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej (zakup i montaż PV) trzeba udokumentować demontaz starego pieca aby móc skorzystać z tej ulgi? Wg zapisów m.in.:
"Przedsięwzięcie termomodernizacyjne – co to jest?
Mianem przedsięwzięcia termomodernizacyjnego określamy:
ulepszenie, którego rezultatem jest redukcja zapotrzebowania na energię wykorzystywaną na potrzeby ogrzewania budynków mieszkalnych oraz podgrzewania wody użytkowej"
wg mnie nie trzeba ale chcialem się upewnić 
Np. w Czystym Powietrzu taki obowiązek jest.

----------


## jaroWy

> Czy korzystając z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej (zakup i montaż PV) trzeba udokumentować demontaz starego pieca aby móc skorzystać z tej ulgi? Wg zapisów m.in.:
> "Przedsięwzięcie termomodernizacyjne – co to jest?
> Mianem przedsięwzięcia termomodernizacyjnego określamy:
> ulepszenie, którego rezultatem jest redukcja zapotrzebowania na energię wykorzystywaną na potrzeby ogrzewania budynków mieszkalnych oraz podgrzewania wody użytkowej"
> wg mnie nie trzeba ale chcialem się upewnić 
> Np. w Czystym Powietrzu taki obowiązek jest.


Nie ma, ja skorzystałem z ulgi a nie mam nawet czego zdemontować  :no: .

----------


## okobar

Dzień dobry, krótkie pytanko względem ulgi termomodernizacyjnej w pit

z żoną jesteśmy współwłaścicielami domu, widniejemy w akcie itp...

zakładamy fotowoltaikę
płatność - kredyt na okaziciela - przykładowo 30 k pln - ja biorę 15k i żona bierze 15k

dostajemy fakturę od firmy na 30k pln - wystawiona na nas oboje

i tu pytanie:
1. rozliczamy sie razem - w pit 0 wpisuję sobie i wpisuję żonie po 15k prawda?

2. rozliczamy sie osobno - w pit 0 każde z nas wpisuje swoje 15k 

3. czy istnieje możliwość, że jedno z nas wpisze 30 całe, a drugie nie wpisze nic?

zastanawia mnie kwestia tego kredytu - każde z nas ma umowę na kredyt na 15k

nie chciałbym sobie po prostu utrudnić życia...

----------


## mitch

> z żoną jesteśmy współwłaścicielami domu, widniejemy w akcie itp...
> 
> zakładamy fotowoltaikę
> płatność - kredyt na okaziciela - przykładowo 30 k pln - ja biorę 15k i żona bierze 15k
> 
> dostajemy fakturę od firmy na 30k pln - wystawiona na nas oboje
> 
> i tu pytanie:
> 1. rozliczamy sie razem - w pit 0 wpisuję sobie i wpisuję żonie po 15k prawda?
> ...


Kredyt nie ma znaczenia.
1, 2 - tak
3 - możliwość istnieje, jednak w przypadku kontroli w zależności od US istnieje duże prawdopodobieństwo zakwestionowania rozliczenia całości FV przez jednego z małżonków.
Oczywiście powinieneś skontaktować się z doradcą podatkowym w celu potwierdzenia tych informacji, zwłaszcza jeśli zamierzasz skorzystać z bramki nr 3.

----------


## kulibob

Mam pytanie o ulgę ile sprzęt musi być moją własnością zanim go opchnę? 
Tyle co trzymanie pitów rok rozliczeniowy + 5lat?

----------


## StaraBida

Dzień dobry! 
1. Chciałabym się upewnić czy dobrze myśle o konieczności zakonczenia termomodernizacji w ciągu 3latach. Pierwsza fv rozliczona na wymianę drzwi garażowych dokonaliśmy w 2019 roku. W kolejnym roku docieplalismy dach, a 2021 wymiana okien. W deklaracjach corocznych PIT uwzględniałem dokonane zmiany odliczając ulgę termomodernizacyjna. W nowym roku 2022 myślimy o zainstalowaniu fotowoltaiki. Czy dobrze myśle ze w tym przypadku już nie będę mogła jej odliczyć w zeznaniu podatkowym za 2022 rok jako ze od pierwszej modernizacji minęły 3 lata? Czy tez każda innego rodzaju modernizacja jest rozpatrzona oddzielnie i ulga przysługuje i tak?

2. Handlowca mowil ze istnieje możliwość skorzystania zarówno z ulgi termoizolacyjnej jak i Ulgi z Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej w wysokości 3tys. zł. Pozniej gdzieś czytałam ze albo to albo to. Jak to jest?


Pozdrawiam i dziękuje za pomoc!

----------


## mitch

> Mam pytanie o ulgę ile sprzęt musi być moją własnością zanim go opchnę? 
> Tyle co trzymanie pitów rok rozliczeniowy + 5lat?


Mam wrażenie, że mylisz ulgę termomodernizacyjną z należnościami z tytułu podatku PIT. Jeśli chodzi o ulgę, są jedynie zapisy o konieczności doliczenia otrzymanej kwoty *zwrotu*. Sprzedaż nie jest zwrotem (w domyśle: dofinansowaniem).
Jeśli chodzi natomiast o uniknięcie podatku PIT z tytułu sprzedaży, trzeba dokonać transakcji po upływie pół roku od kupna.
Oczywiście polecam wizytę u doradcy podatkowego  :smile:

----------


## mitch

> 1. Chciałabym się upewnić czy dobrze myśle o konieczności zakonczenia termomodernizacji w ciągu 3latach. Pierwsza fv rozliczona na wymianę drzwi garażowych dokonaliśmy w 2019 roku. W kolejnym roku docieplalismy dach, a 2021 wymiana okien. W deklaracjach corocznych PIT uwzględniałem dokonane zmiany odliczając ulgę termomodernizacyjna. W nowym roku 2022 myślimy o zainstalowaniu fotowoltaiki. Czy dobrze myśle ze w tym przypadku już nie będę mogła jej odliczyć w zeznaniu podatkowym za 2022 rok jako ze od pierwszej modernizacji minęły 3 lata? Czy tez każda innego rodzaju modernizacja jest rozpatrzona oddzielnie i ulga przysługuje i tak?


Masz 3 lata na skorzystanie z ulgi licząc od końca roku, w którym poniosłaś pierwszy wydatek. Czyli 2019 + 3 lata. Do końca roku 2022 możesz jeszcze  skorzystać z ulgi.



> 2. Handlowca mowil ze istnieje możliwość skorzystania zarówno z ulgi termoizolacyjnej jak i Ulgi z Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej w wysokości 3tys. zł. Pozniej gdzieś czytałam ze albo to albo to. Jak to jest?


Prawda leży pośrodku  :smile:  Możesz skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej, jednak jeśli otrzymasz dofinansowanie, to będziesz musiała doliczyć tę kwotę do swojego PITu. Czyli jeśli do końca 2022 otrzymasz przelew na konto za program Mój Prąd, to od razu pomniejszasz odliczaną kwotę o ten przelew. Jeśli przelew otrzymasz już w przyszłym roku, to za rok 2022 odliczasz całą kwotę za instalację, a przy rozliczaniu roku 2023 doliczysz otrzymany przelew (czyli będziesz musiała dopłacić 17 lub 32% od otrzymanej kwoty).

----------


## kulibob

> Mam wrażenie, że mylisz ulgę termomodernizacyjną z należnościami z tytułu podatku PIT. Jeśli chodzi o ulgę, są jedynie zapisy o konieczności doliczenia otrzymanej kwoty *zwrotu*. Sprzedaż nie jest zwrotem (w domyśle: dofinansowaniem).
> Jeśli chodzi natomiast o uniknięcie podatku PIT z tytułu sprzedaży, trzeba dokonać transakcji po upływie pół roku od kupna.
> Oczywiście polecam wizytę u doradcy podatkowego


Chodziło mi oto ile czasu muszę fizycznie posiadać to urządzenie w razie jakiejś kontroli? Czy jest taka sama zasada co do przechowywania dokumentów do PIT (chodzi o czas). Np czy po roku mogę sprzedać grzejnik, pompę, panel.... czy muszę czekać 5-6lat

----------


## mitch

> Chodziło mi oto ile czasu muszę fizycznie posiadać to urządzenie w razie jakiejś kontroli? Czy jest taka sama zasada co do przechowywania dokumentów do PIT (chodzi o czas). Np czy po roku mogę sprzedać grzejnik, pompę, panel.... czy muszę czekać 5-6lat


Faktura VAT jest dokumentacją, którą musisz posiadać 5 lat licząc od końca roku, w którym wypadała płatność podatku. Posiadanie rzeczy nie jest wymagane przez ten okres wprost w ustawie. Natomiast dobrze mieć udokumentowaną sprzedaż tej rzeczy (umowa, przelew na konto). W sytuacji podbramkowej oczywiście nie zaszkodzi dokumentacja zdjęciowa tego grzejnika, etc. Zawsze z tyłu głowy należy mieć, że akurat Twój US może mieć odmienną opinię, nawet jeśli jest niezgodna z aktualną linią orzecznictwa oraz interpretacjami samego MF  :smile: 
Tak więc możesz sprzedać po roku grzejnik, pompę, panel, ale że jestem tzw. randomem z internetu, to zachęcam mimo wszystko do kontaktu z doradcą podatkowym  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

> Faktura VAT jest dokumentacją, którą musisz posiadać 5 lat licząc od końca roku, w którym wypadała płatność podatku. Posiadanie rzeczy nie jest wymagane przez ten okres wprost w ustawie. Natomiast dobrze mieć udokumentowaną sprzedaż tej rzeczy (umowa, przelew na konto). W sytuacji podbramkowej oczywiście nie zaszkodzi dokumentacja zdjęciowa tego grzejnika, etc. Zawsze z tyłu głowy należy mieć, że akurat Twój US może mieć odmienną opinię, nawet jeśli jest niezgodna z aktualną linią orzecznictwa oraz interpretacjami samego MF 
> Tak więc możesz sprzedać po roku grzejnik, pompę, panel, ale że jestem tzw. randomem z internetu, to zachęcam mimo wszystko do kontaktu z doradcą podatkowym


Ja jestem zwykłym degustatorem darmowych obiadów  ale papier musi się zgadzać  :smile:

----------


## darusia199201

Witam, 

Mam taki problem w moi rodzice w zeszłym roku podatkowym odliczyli od podatku ulge termomodernizacyjna na fotowoltaike. Była ona zakładana w 2020 roku. Kwota na którą wpisali w rubryke odliczeń to 15000 czyli całość. Jednak ze względu na brak wystarczającego podatku odliczyli tylko część. Pozostałą część chcieli odliczyć w tym roku. Jednak nie wiedzą jaką kwotę wpisać, gdyż w zeszłorocznym zeznaniu podatkowym wpisali całość. Czy moglibyście podpowiedzieć czy można to jakoś wpisać i pomniejszyć należny podatek z tych 15000 o otrzymany w zeszłym roku ?

----------


## stos

> Witam, 
> 
> Mam taki problem w moi rodzice w zeszłym roku podatkowym odliczyli od podatku ulge termomodernizacyjna na fotowoltaike. Była ona zakładana w 2020 roku. Kwota na którą wpisali w rubryke odliczeń to 15000 czyli całość. Jednak ze względu na brak wystarczającego podatku odliczyli tylko część. Pozostałą część chcieli odliczyć w tym roku. Jednak nie wiedzą jaką kwotę wpisać, gdyż w zeszłorocznym zeznaniu podatkowym wpisali całość. Czy moglibyście podpowiedzieć czy można to jakoś wpisać i pomniejszyć należny podatek z tych 15000 o otrzymany w zeszłym roku ?


Ja wpisałem sumę pomniejszoną od to co uwzględniono w poprzednim rozliczeniu.

----------


## AKSAMITAW

Dzień Dobry, moje pytanie dotyczy limitu ulgi 53.000zł. W roku podatkowym poniosłem wydatki na różne przedsięwzięcia związane z termomodernizacją w kwocie 67.000zł. Otrzymałem dofinansowanie w kwocie 15.000zł. Czy dobrze rozumiem, że w PIT mogę odliczyć pozostałą kwotę 52.000zł?
Zastanawiam się czy kwota dofinansowania zmniejsza mi limit ulgi 53.000 - 15.000 = 38.000?

----------


## marvinetal

Dotacje odejmujesz od wydatków, nie od limitu, czyli tak jak podałeś na początku zostaje 52000 do odliczenia ulgi.

----------


## polopony

w 2020 zainstalowana została fotowoltaika (faktura). Budynek w tym czasie był w trakcie budowy. Do chwili obecnej nie mogłem zatem odliczyć ulgi termo... W przyszłym miesiącu 2022 zakładam że będą odbiory budynku. Czy na podstawie faktury z 2020 w którym powstał koszt będę mógł odliczyć inwestycję już za 2022 rok?

----------


## mitch

> w 2020 zainstalowana została fotowoltaika (faktura). Budynek w tym czasie był w trakcie budowy. Do chwili obecnej nie mogłem zatem odliczyć ulgi termo... W przyszłym miesiącu 2022 zakładam że będą odbiory budynku. Czy na podstawie faktury z 2020 w którym powstał koszt będę mógł odliczyć inwestycję już za 2022 rok?


Nie.

----------


## sssyyylwia19

czy w ramach ulgi termomodernizacyjnej moge odliczyć montaż daszków nad drzwiami i balkonem? oraz ogniomur na dachu? montaż rynien?
czy musze miec to rozpisane na fakturze

----------


## mitch

> czy w ramach ulgi termomodernizacyjnej moge odliczyć montaż daszków nad drzwiami i balkonem? oraz ogniomur na dachu? montaż rynien?
> czy musze miec to rozpisane na fakturze


Tylko jeśli jesteś w stanie jakoś logicznie powiązać te rzeczy z termomodernizacją, a więc zmniejszeniem zapotrzebowania na energię cieplną budynku. Moim zdaniem nie da się tego nazwać termomodernizacją i odpowiedź brzmi: nie, nie możesz.

----------

